# behind the TR R34



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

A video onboard my S13 behind the TR racing R34 at TT circuit in Assen.
I was a bit to fast in the GT corner 

YouTube - Jeroentje.nl Tuning Nissan 200SX S13 Time Attack Assen 2011 Onboard Gijsje


----------

